
You Can’t Escape Lice, Even 6,500 Feet Below the Ocean - fortran77
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/08/26/science/lice-elephant-seals.html
======
LinuxBender
_You Can’t Escape Lice, Even 6,500 Feet Below the Ocean_

They really should change the title to "You Can’t Escape Lice, Even 6,500 Feet
deep in the Ocean". Elephant seals most certainly can not burrow 6500 feet
into the soil below the ocean.

~~~
fortran77
Yeah, but HN says to use the original title.

~~~
LinuxBender
Yeah, I'm saying the original site should change their title.

